# Word of the Day:  Bobsy-die



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2021)

*The definition of bobsy-die in the dictionary is fuss; confusion; pandemonium.*


----------



## Jules (Oct 20, 2021)

Bobby-die is a totally new word for me.


----------



## Shero (Oct 21, 2021)

Bobsy-die is an early 19th century contraction of Bob's-a-_dying_ and was used to describe sailors getting drunk and fighting.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

a new one on me, too...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 21, 2021)

Shero said:


> Bobsy-die is an early 19th century contraction of Bob's-a-_dying_ and was used to describe sailors getting drunk and fighting.


You are right.  I read that in one of the definitions I saw.


----------

